# Filipinos in Portugal/Castelo Branco



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Guys !
We , my Wife and I moved to the Castelo Branco area this year , my Wife is Filipino and she just wondered if there are any other Filipinos living in or around the Castelo Branco area just to chat and talk about things from the 'Homeland' 

Thanks


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi to you,

Ditto but Lisbon.

We could meet up some time this month as we'll be out and about do the tourism ...


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi SpiggyTopes !

Thank for the reply , well if you find yourself in the Castelo Branco or Vila Velha area give us a shout ! 

Thanks


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Is your wife on Facebook?

My wife Facebook is ///// SNIP /////


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

SpiggyTopes said:


> Is your wife on Facebook?
> 
> My wife Facebook is MJ Eocsor


Hi there SpiggyTopes
Yes she does it's here ////////SNIP///////

She tried to find your Wife's but could'nt see it !

Cheers


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*PLEASE USE PRIVATE MESSAGE SERVICE TO PASS ON PERSONAL INFORMATION. * this is an open forum and you don't want to make personal details known. I have therefore removed both facebook contact details.

To send a PM just click on the person's name and in the drop-down menu choose SEND A PRIVATE MESSAGE


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

siobhanwf said:


> *PLEASE USE PRIVATE MESSAGE SERVICE TO PASS ON PERSONAL INFORMATION. * this is an open forum and you don't want to make personal details known. I have therefore removed both facebook contact details.
> 
> To send a PM just click on the person's name and in the drop-down menu choose SEND A PRIVATE MESSAGE


Ooops Sorry , silly me , I was'nt thinking ;-)


----------



## SERGIOANT (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello,

Are you still living in Portugal with your wife???

My wife is also from Philippines.


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

*Still here !*

Hi SERGIOANT

Yes we're still here in Nisa , been working hard for the last year and we've just opened our small Camping operation overlooking the Rio Tejo 

Thanks 

QUOTE=SERGIOANT;10406273]Hello,

Are you still living in Portugal with your wife???

My wife is also from Philippines.[/QUOTE]


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

Have sent you a PM


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

Have sent you a PM


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

bambooo said:


> Hi SERGIOANT
> 
> Yes we're still here in Nisa , been working hard for the last year and we've just opened our small Camping operation overlooking the Rio Tejo
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Please send details of your campsite and we will come and invade you!


----------

